# Doing okay Victor?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just wondering?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2001)

I'm doing alright Eric. The pain and discomfort is still a real issue for me but I'm confident things will resolve themselves over time. Like I've said before some symptoms seemed to have improved a lot whereas others like pain are still quite annoying to me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, I am gonna do a special hypno chat on people who are done with the tapes and such.Maybe listening to a side that really help a few times when you need to will help. I am working on this for you so you know, but hang in there and keep practicing when you can.Mike will also help you out. So you know I am still holding ground after two years so the effects are lasting and hopefully you will keep adjusting and getting better. I practice everyday so you know also.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

Eric,I contacted Mike about this issue and he reassured me that the important thing was that progress had been made to some degree. He said it's much like a snowball going down a hill, once it's started to roll it will be ok. So I'm just trying to concentrate on the progress that I've made not on the symptoms that still bother me. I know that my symptoms were much worse before I started using the tapes so things have gotten better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi Victor,If you are interested I can send you some suggestions for the pain. Let me know.Also I have nearly completed testing a reinforcing tape for users that have finished the program called "Beyond 100" I will let you know when completed.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

Mike, that would be great if you have suggestions to help with pain. I'd really appreciate anything that could help although I feel I'm almost there just from listening to the tapes. I'm also curious about Beyond 100 and what exactly that entails. Thanks for the info.


----------

